# My Build Thread



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey folks! I didnt want to bother you guys with a new thread for every little thing I do so I figured I'd start up a build thread. Although this isnt the beginning of the game, you can check out everything I've done so far at the links below. 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3613571
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3642536
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ec5fXWVm44E
As for what's next, I plan to tint my tails tomorrow, tint my windows Saturday, and Neuspeed lowering springs are on the way! Pictures will be posted as each task is done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

Very cool.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

delay on the tail tint, hopefully get that done saturday


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

hit a snag this weekend so I didnt get the tint done. But it is set, indefinitely, for this upcoming Saturday. And I'll prolly throw these on while Im at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

stock shocks? Magnetic Ride equipped? If either, I'd be curious to hear how it affects ride.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread ([email protected])*

stock shocks for now, Konis planned as soon as I can afford them. But I figure I'll roll around low till they blow out then I'll HAVE to replace them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

How aggressive is the drop? I did H&R Sports on my S4 with stock shocks for about a year and it didn't upset the balance too badly.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread ([email protected])*

drop is 1.4" all the way around. It'll be perfect for the TT, I've measured it out and there will be almost no gap


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

sorry I havent posted in awhile, I've had a lot go on in the last two weeks. Consequently, the springs have yet to go on as well. The shop I was gonna have put them on wanted to charge me more than what the springs cost so Im gonna have a friend help me out with them. The tint, however, is done. Here are some pics:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

rear springs were put on today (finally). Schedules have just been a bitch lately, and Im gonna go get some help on the fronts probably Saturday. The freakin things havent settled yet though so it looks like stock suspension


----------



## So Fast its EVIL (Dec 15, 2006)

Mmmmm...looks awesome in black. Love the car!!


----------



## MKIV-T-Rex (Dec 4, 2006)

Lookin' good, working on that UAV status


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (MKIV-T-Rex)*

Cant wait to see pics with the springs on, get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (turbo1eightG)*

well sorry I havent been on here much, a lot of stuff doing. Well on to the fun, the springs are on, hooray! the drop is non-existent, booo! Yeah, I ordered the springs from MJM autohaus and they were the springs spec for the A3. Although they do fit, they dont drop the car... at all. Yeah, so the springs came off and stock put back on and I'm getting Stasis coil overs. It'll probably take me some time, but thats whats planned. Heres the upcoming list of mods
Stasis Coilovers
Custom Borla Exhaust
RH ZW4 Cuprad Wheels, done up in black
Haldex Gen2 controller
As to how long any of this will take, no clue, but thats whats next and I will keep you updated


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

Haldex Gen 2 controller to be shipped Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_Haldex Gen 2 controller to be shipped Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice. I'd be curious to hear how that does in the wet or snow.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread ([email protected])*

next time it rains I'll let you know. 
Also, great turn of events. Some bitch ran a stop sign in my friends neighborhood and almost hit me. I swerved to avoid her and slammed into the curb. Alignment is out of whack and driver's side wheels are curbed nicely. ****in hondas.....


----------



## RallyCanada (May 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that bud! Hope you get it back up and running soon


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (RallyCanada)*

wheels were realigned, but its shaky and seems to bog on hard rights. Im gonna have the dealer take a look when I get it serviced on Wednesday, something is definitely bent or broken


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

well theres a nice, white box to my right that reads "Haldex Performance" in blue letters. It'll go on as soon as my car gets back from the dealer, I'll let you guys know what I think


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Car went to the dealer yesterday, the parts were ordered today. The list included control arms *cringe*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sucks about your "accident". lemme know what parts I can take off your hands


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Dont think I'll be walking away with any parts sadly


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I ordered some lug bolts to see if it is possible to get my OZs on the car. One of my wheels seems to be bent and I need some temp wheels until I can get the wheels I want. Haldex will go on in the process of checking the wheels (Friday).


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Ouch man that sucks!
I had a similar incident in my A4 with a curb... trying to avoid someone in the rain is no fun...
Had it taken to the Audi dealership where I got it, cost over $8000 to fix everything. Hopefully your luck is better than mine!
Either way the car looks nice with those tinted windows. Have you considered putting the S-Line bumpers on? They really make it look awesome.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I actually have, I plan to do it at some point. I want the car to look OEM plus when I'm all done so the exterior will be very clean and understated. Of course, there will be a few little changes. Bumper is one of the last exterior mods planned though.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

Haldex went on with these bad boys. They fit, amazingly, so I'll be rocking them for a little while. I haven't had the chance to really test it out, my alignment is messed up and I'm throwing my ESP. But when all that is figured out, I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My Build Thread (NeverOEM)*

sorry to say. i hit a curb in the snow. ****ed up a lot of stuff.

My car has never been the same. Ever.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My Build Thread (ShockwaveCS)*

dude... dont tell me that..... I'll be getting my alignment straightened out soon, dk what I'll do if that doesnt fix it completely


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

haldex is a blast


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_haldex is a blast









did you get the gen2 upgrade? or does your car already come w/ it? i'm installing mine this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I got the Gen 2 upgrade. You can really feel it on the launch, my car almost wants to stand up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

awesome! i actually just installed mine. haven't really be able to play with it since its pouring outside. i'll try later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_I got the Gen 2 upgrade. You can really feel it on the launch, my car almost wants to stand up

i installed Gen 2 last week n its worth every penny.. does anybody have the exhaust that is as quiet as the OEM but outperforms for the roadster? i can't find any exhaust but miltek.. don't know about the sound..


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

if thats a 2.0T, APR should have an exhaust. A company called Eisenhaus has a system too, Im going Eisenhaus


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_if thats a 2.0T, APR should have an exhaust. A company called Eisenhaus has a system too, Im going Eisenhaus

eisenhaus looks awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my question is if u choose 4 tips, do u have to modify/cut the rear valence?


----------



## quattrospeedo (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Dude, I'm loving what you've done to the car!
I just realized your sig says you have a pioneer d3... Can you please tell me how you installed that thing in there? I'm so stuck on installed my double-din kenwood!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (hojinize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hojinize* »_
eisenhaus looks awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my question is if u choose 4 tips, do u have to modify/cut the rear valence?

yeah, I believe they send you a stencil though for it. I'll let you know, I should have mine by the end of the month or so.

_Quote, originally posted by *quattrospeedo* »_Dude, I'm loving what you've done to the car!
I just realized your sig says you have a pioneer d3... Can you please tell me how you installed that thing in there? I'm so stuck on installed my double-din kenwood!


Well you're going to need the keys to undo the latches behind the stereo and you're going to need to take it somewhere to have a custom dash made. I'm not sure if you have navi or regular, but on the regular the dash is built to the radio so I had to get a custom dash made. The only actual facia kits I've found dont ship the US, European *******s...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

new goody ordered today, should be here by the end of next week


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

came in today


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

























there's a preview for you guys


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

few more shots


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (kevr6)*

I was bored, made a few aesthetic changes, just for the hell of it. I love having an evil looking car.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_ I was bored, made a few aesthetic changes, just for the hell of it. I love having an evil looking car.

























it looks like a fast at night time rollin up, reminds me of my tat...
oh...and heres a link for you...you could make do with this right? good price too
FS Turbo Kit


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Car is looking fantastic.
How to do find the ride on the Stasis coilovers?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

feels just like stock as far as comfort, but handles oh so much better


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_feels just like stock as far as comfort, but handles oh so much better

Hey Tim, car has a better look, and of course handles much better. I plan to lower mine too, but I'm scared to loose lots of comfort...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_
yeah, I believe they send you a stencil though for it. I'll let you know, I should have mine by the end of the month or so.
Well you're going to need the keys to undo the latches behind the stereo and you're going to need to take it somewhere to have a custom dash made. I'm not sure if you have navi or regular, but on the regular the dash is built to the radio so I had to get a custom dash made. The only actual facia kits I've found dont ship the US, European *******s...










Have a look on my topic;http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3938642
If you buy an aftermarket radio, like I did, it is possible to find facia kits whatever EUR/US they are.
The Alpine dimensions are the same all over the world. And you can choose a Nav system, which is far better less expensive than the Audi one.
Also, the screen is larger, from a totally new technology, and easy to use...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (hojinize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hojinize* »_
eisenhaus looks awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my question is if u choose 4 tips, do u have to modify/cut the rear valence?

You are right!! I am also thinking of fitting 4 pipes, and the valence has only the left space available! 
So I look up on internet to find a nice quad system, which is homologated in Europe. The Eisenhaus looks great, I don't know about the sound, but the pipes are not aligned by 2. Could the inner pipes become black due to the position of the external pipes?
I don't know. One thing I know is the price. It is the same exhaust PPI is using in his kit. Too expensive, Man!!








So I went for Miltek. I'll tell you 'bout the noise. They will cut the rear valence. But honnestly, I will change the bumper, fit the s-line one with a carbon valence 4 holes.
Anybody know the Osir products?
Is it quality? I might choose that valence...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Skybird)*

I am definitely going to look into that dash kit. As for OSIR, picked this puppy up at waterfest. It looks to be good quality carbon, very beautiful weave. 









And as far as comfort, it might be a touch stiffer, but I havent noticed a huge loss of comfort. My loss of comfort comes from low profile tires


_Modified by NeverOEM at 7:22 PM 7/22/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

I will definitely lower the car. I have to choose a full kit, not only the springs.
I notice you have tires 215/35/R19. Is it approved by Audi in the States? I had the same when I bought the RS4 alloy wheels. I had to change to minimum 235/35/R19, because it wasn't approved by the manufacturer. And U know, here, we're not really free to tune our cars as we wish. Purchased Part numbers must be registred on a governement data base... Europeans are...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Approved? Probably not, I just did it for giggles. When I get my final set of wheels, they wont be as skinny and will probably be a 40 profile.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Hey bro...
have you checked EC grille...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

EC Grille?


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_EC Grille?
















Man! What did you smoke today?
I'm sure you'll love it!
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3972092


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

ah yes, I saw that. I like the OSIR one better though, I'm a carbon fiber guy and I think the one bar just kind of looks out of place


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Go for it then!
And don't forget to show us the result on U tube. Would B nice!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

The OSIR Grill is sitting in my room at home. I'm out of town right now and I don't plan to put it on until I pull the bumper off for other reasons. I'm in no rush, but when it goes on, you guys will know


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

bro..
Do you know Any shops around ya gotta brembo brakes for us?
Coz I'm still looking in sites.. can't address a good place.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Brembo? Not sure. I know Stasis has kits from Alcon that you can get in either 13" (328mm), 14" (355mm), or 14.5" (370mm).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

That grill looks pretty sweet...what was the damage? Still wish I made it to Waterfest...then again, I guess it saved me $$$


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

$100+ cheaper than if I bought it online








I found a place that sells SLine style bumpers for $300 and change. So I'll be picking one of those up after a few goodies are purchased. When the new bumper and grill go on my car, it'll be the sign that there has been MAJOR changes


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_$100+ cheaper than if I bought it online








I found a place that sells SLine style bumpers for $300 and change. So I'll be picking one of those up after a few goodies are purchased. When the new bumper and grill go on my car, it'll be the sign that there has been MAJOR changes









100 $ ...








Good God.. SSSssssmoke..
hey bro... I'm your friend here... what's the shop name.. loooooooool
God...
If it's true.. I'll buy one myself... & I guess Skybird would do the same as well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As soon you do that.. let us now bro..
& one last thing, 
have you ever checked the agency about TTS Led Lights costs?










_Modified by uaeprince at 12:21 AM 8/16/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol, I meant it was hundred dollars cheaper if I bought it from somewhere else. It cost me $300 and I'm not sure if that was just a Waterfest special or not. Just look for dealers of OSIR parts aside from Zmax.
And no, not yet. That place that does the breaks is Stasis Engineering btw


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

MaaanNNN forget about Zmax..
I won't buy it for 460$.. I'm sure I'll find a better deal.. lol


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hey, uaeprince, I 've got a question...
Don't want to be too curious, but why didn't you buy an R8?
That's the car for you, I'm sure!!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TT>R8
You buy an R8 for 100k+. Think of how fast and awesome a TT will be for 70k, you'd be damn near 10s if not in them.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_Hey, uaeprince, I 've got a question...
Don't want to be too curious, but why didn't you buy an R8?
That's the car for you, I'm sure!!










MMMMMMMMMan it's not about the money...
it's about being different, 
We've gotta here alots of loosers who buy expensive cars for showing off only, not for the sake of feeling the rhythm of differences.
You tell me...
how does it feel, when you own R8 or GT3 porsche
& a small TT comes a side and smoke the hell of ya...








believe me, 
You'll not hate the TT, but you'll hate your GT3







.. 
MMMMMMan... We've gotta awesome cars.. 
Luv your ride Mannn.....


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_

MMMMMMMMMan it's not about the money...
it's about being different, 
We've gotta here alots of loosers who buy expensive cars for showing off only, not for the sake of feeling the rhythm of differences.
You tell me...
how does it feel, when you own R8 or GT3 porsche
& a small TT comes a side and smoke the hell of ya...








believe me, 
You'll not hate the TT, but you'll hate your GT3







.. 
MMMMMMan... We've gotta awesome cars.. 
Luv your ride Mannn.....










I would say to him to get a GT2 and mod the piss out of it


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (hisham678)*

or a Turbo 997


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

and get smoked again with a stage "1" tuned skyline.. lol
GT-R Skyline Stock 0-60 =3.2sec. Top Gear reference
stage 1 is more than enough to smoke ((mostly)) all rides..








Check The Red Skyline Here:
http://fancytuning.com/2008/04...r-r35/


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

all that has is exhaust, I'll beat it


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Are you going to do HPA TT kit also known as HGP turbo from germany
car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a little more..... custom idea in mind.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*










I'm definitely getting these wheels later on. Plan to black them out, but heres a quick pchop for you guys


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

if anyone here reads Eurotuner, check out the October 2008 copy and look on page 29


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

*whistles*


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_*whistles*


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
finally, someone is stepping up to the plate


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

btw, heres something you might want to see if you like the idea of blacking out some of the most expensive wheels...... as do i









sick as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

that is, without a doubt, one of the sexiest wagons I have ever seen. I used to want LMs so bad, but decided on the RHs because they're a bit less played and easier to obtain. But big thumbs up on that


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

Very nice wheels Man!!
But a bit low on the road... Too much for me...


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (Skybird)*

its not my car
just one of the many i love


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

















some new temporary shoes, MkV Euro Spec R32 wheels


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Loving the ride height it looks pefect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_Loving the ride height it looks pefect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks guys, more parts are about to be ordered


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What's up man...your car is coming along real well. What can you build for my car?


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Last 3 posts excluding the OP frequent the a3 forums








found it sort of funny


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

whatcha want krazyboi? I bet I could come up with something


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_whatcha want krazyboi? I bet I could come up with something

That's the problem. I dunno what can be made for my car. Downpipes would be ideal to go w/ my Milltek exhaust. Anything else you can suggest?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

turbo it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_turbo it!

Yea, in the back of my mind...far back b/c I'm getting married in a month. Waiting to see when VF finishes up and costs.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

custom is cheaper bro

and rear sway bar came in today, Neuspeed, 25mm


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Defi Boost and Pressure gauges came in today along with 3 OSIR Vent mounts


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_Defi Boost and Pressure gauges came in today along with 3 OSIR Vent mounts

ballar! where's the pics?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
ballar! where's the pics?

X2. Pics please.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol, my camera's battery is dead and I have to find the charger. Poor excuse I know, but I'll try and get them up for tomorrow


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Get that camera charged asap


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Sway bar is in, woooo


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Bonggggggggggggggggg.lol
Have you got any links to boost gauges for the mk2 TT NeverOEM?
And maybe the easiest to fit?
Presumably theres one that runs through the can-bus?
Someone on my forum has asked and seeing as i have over 200 2.0 owners on my site it might be a popular post.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm using Defi's boost gauge with an OSIR mount. Thats who I'd recommend


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

bump. moar pictas please


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (elevine17)*

ask and you shall receive. 
























sorry the pictures were taken off of my laptop, been having trouble with my cameras.

_Modified by NeverOEM at 7:40 PM 10/28/2008_


_Modified by NeverOEM at 7:40 PM 10/28/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OK, maybe I don't know the TT all that well, but is your car current a N.A...which you'll be incorporating turbo(s)?







i need mo' money!


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

krazy: yes AFAIK its as close to our cars as the r32 is to our cars. Pretty much the same thing, just minor space/layout differences. I know some R32 intakes won't fit our car. Same kinda deal (I think)








Edit: NeverOEM, that things gonna be so sick. Can't wait to see the figures


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (elevine17)*

I can't wait to post them for ya!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_OK, maybe I don't know the TT all that well, but is your car current a N.A...which you'll be incorporating turbo(s)?







i need mo' money!

I'm doing what you'll be doing in a few months, laying the ground for you buddy!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NeverOEM)*

hmmmmm... 
Finally NeverOEM gonna show us some powers...









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20E5YkwTY54










_Modified by uaeprince at 1:23 PM 2/27/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

thats close, but that turbo is too small










_Modified by NeverOEM at 3:06 PM 10/29/2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_thats close, but that turbo is too small









And overpriced...and underpowered


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah, someone understands!


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

hey foks , saw that a couple of u upgraded to gen 2 ? what is that ? gen 2 haldex or something else ? 
sorry am new


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

Care to share some specs?? 
HP/TQ gain
psi
Everything you had to purchase to make it work with price?? Thanks alot!!


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (elevine17)*

a fellow audi 3.2er would also like more info on your turbo build


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

it's still in the works. parts are still being collected (another two pieces ordered this week







). Once it's all said and done, every specific detail will be released. I'll be happy to let you know my goal is 500awhp.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I wait with baited breath as I would love a 3.2 turbo, I have everything in my mind on how I want the car to be just need to work out which body part to sell


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

look at you a3 3.2 guys trying to get in on some info about that turbo...i was here first







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I haven't updated this in awhile, parts are still rolling in slowly but surely; I'm not rushing it. But here is a little something for your viewing pleasure. The pictures aren't incredible resolution, I only have a decent camera.


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

car looks great... currently an owner of an GTi.. having experience with a 2.0T but in the market for a MK2 TT, im looking at the 09 TT 2.0 Quattro, seems that 3.2L doesnt have a huge aftermarket market..
that said, most of u here are 3.2 owners, do u find kicking yourselves bc the availability and performance wise aftermarket parts are subpar when compared to the parts available for the 2.0T?
for instance, compare the Chip upgrades:
2.0T with 93 GIAC= ~50hp gain
3.2L with 93 GIAC= 8-10hp gain
are there any parts out there for the 3.2L that will literally blow any 2.0T away other then installing a turbo? btw how much is that turbo install costing you?


_Modified by GTiMK5_TJ at 8:35 PM 1/25/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTiMK5_TJ)*

The reason why the 2.0T gets so much more power on a chip is because it's turbo'd. You turn up the boost, you turn up the power. Period. Now people will say its easier to tune the 2.0T than the VR6 and this is true, but its the same debate of the 1.8T vs the VR6. The VR6 is capable of higher numbers than the 1.8T is. Now a bolt on 2.0T will beat a bolt on VR6, sure; (Although I'm not sure how a VR6 with cams and tune would do..) so if you want to do just a simple build with just bolt ons, go 2.0T. If you want power, VR6 all the way. I haven't regretted my decision yet because I know that when my build is done, you'll be hard pressed to find a 2.0T that can keep up. And as far as cost of my turbo build? It all depends on how much you want to do. You could do a fairly simple bolt up turbo build with a head gasket spacer for probably about... 4 or 5k. I'm going to be doing some motor work, so I'll be looking at a little bit more.


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

NeverOEM, im following ur footsteps and getting a 3.2.... although i hate the idea that the quattro isnt really 4wd rather mostly FWD and then AWD when u need it, but the haldex controller can fix that right?
wheres that turbo u getting from?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTiMK5_TJ)*

don't know where you heard that, Quattro is permanent AWD, just shifts the torque ratio depending on driving conditions. Straight line = more torque in the back and so on. I purchased my turbo through INA Engineering, they're around here somewhere and you can contact them pretty easily.
By the way, new muffler came in today. My plan is to run straight 3" from the turbo to the muffler with a down pipe exhaust dump for fun times.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Happy fun racing times, yeah!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

well when that Corvette Z06 pulls up next to me and thinks he's got me, hit the switch and a whole new animal comes out to play.
Plus I want to hit the exhaust dump when driving by pedestrians to scare them haha


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_don't know where you heard that, Quattro is permanent AWD, just shifts the torque ratio depending on driving conditions. Straight line = more torque in the back and so on. I purchased my turbo through INA Engineering, they're around here somewhere and you can contact them pretty easily.
By the way, new muffler came in today. My plan is to run straight 3" from the turbo to the muffler with a down pipe exhaust dump for fun times.

Straight from someones post on Audizine - TT Forum
Haldex is electronically contrl'd, FWD Biased for the most part of the drive. Where as Torsion is FULL TIME AWD, it can be 50/50 or 40/60 like the New Sport Torsion Center found in the likes of the RS4,R8,S6 And the S8. Your 4Matic was of the Torsion type. If you do a Google seach of Haldex vs Torsion, You should find some


----------



## Unclemase (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

I'd look closely at what MTM has done to get to 420hp, they are some of the best tuners in the business. Granted they are charging 24k euro for the kit. 
http://www.mtm-online.de/en/in...J184Q


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Unclemase)*

They're obviously running a SRI, and maybe a headgasket spacer for the sake of safety to run the 15ish psi they're more than likely running. Aside from that, pretty straight forward. WAY over priced for that power. I'll probably spend 10k less and make more power. Hopefully anyway, provided DSG will put the power to the pavement.
Exhaust is in and on the car, it sounds beautiful, video clip up by next week. Now just cats and a muffler.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

N.OEM-
What exhaust are you running, and what components are already installed?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm running a Meisterschaft GT muffler, no resonators, no silencer. Just the cats, pipe, muffler; lol, it's a little loud.


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

NeverOEM, finally bought the TT, gotta thank u for the info and posts on here....
hows ur turbo'd V6 project coming along?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTiMK5_TJ)*

more parts have been ordered, getting closer. You guys will know when it happens.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

straight gangsta tim, I can't wait to get a ride in it again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

here's a video I did awhile back; I posted it in a different topic but I'll post it again here.
http://videos.s t r e e t f i r e.net/video/DubFux-Louisiana-Friends_645983.htm
just remove the spaces; vortex filters this site.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I like your car


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Page five, wooooooo!


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*









Love the new look







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Hopefully you'll like it when you see it, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_Hopefully you'll like it when you see it, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I want to make gentle, yet firm love to your car.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

as long as you cuddle with it afterward.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_as long as you cuddle with it afterward. 


and don't be sneaking off while its sleeping.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_as long as you cuddle with it afterward. 


I love to cuddle

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
and don't be sneaking off while its sleeping.


I'd never dream of it


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

This car should be bolted together and rolling by fall. I'd like to debut it at H2O or Fixx 6; I'll let you guys know which one it ends up being. Stay tuned, photos/videos will be posted when she's done. Aside from this news, don't expect too many updates from here on in unless its something non-turbo related http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Video update of how the car stands will be posted tonight.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

I am excited for you mang. All this new momentum in the 4titude has gotten a fire under your ass huh! It's gonna be sick, can't wait.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

well no one else is seeming to go for big numbers, so I guess I'll go ahead and do my thing. haha


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

video up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOykjzP9JzM


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

damn that note is intoxicating....


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_damn that note is intoxicating....

Here, here. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

BTW N.OEM, you asked me about the exhaust cutouts on the TTS for Quad. They taper slightly to the tune of a bit less than 15 degrees and the opening size is: 9 7/8" X 3 3/4" Hope this helps in your search. Just watched your vid again this morning, and the sound is king on that car of yours. Good ship man! 


_Modified by iModTTS at 8:29 AM 6/6/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks for the feedback guys, and thanks Jason, that helps me out some.


----------

